# أبرزها "تيك توك".. هذه أكثر التطبيقات إثارة للجدل



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2021)

تشير الإحصائيات والتقارير إلى أن متجري غوغل بلاي وآب ستور يضمان أكثر من 4  ملايين تطبيق الآن، حيث إنه اعتبارًا من الربع الثالث من عام 2020، تمكن  مستخدمو نظام التشغيل أندرويد من الاختيار بين 2.87 مليون تطبيق، مما يجعل  جوجل بلاي متجر التطبيقات الذي يضم أكبر عدد من التطبيقات المتاحة.


بينما  جاء في المركز الثاني آب ستور مع ما يقرب من 1.96 مليون تطبيق متاح  لمستخدمي نظام iOS، وفي حين أن العدد الدقيق للتطبيقات قد يتغيير في أي وقت  لأن آبل وغوغل تقومان بإزالة المحتوى المنخفض الجودة بانتظام من متاجر  التطبيقات الخاصة بهما، إلا أن عدد التطبيقات زاد بشكل مطرد على مر السنين.
كما  برزت بعض التطبيقات بشدة خلال عام 2020، حيث احتلت عناوين الأخبار بشكل  رئيسي وكانت أكثر إثارة للجدل، حيث امتد ظهور بعضها في عناوين الأخبار طوال  عام 2020 تقريبًا، بينما لا يزال بعضها مثيرة للجدل حتى الآن، وهي  كالتالي:
*
*

*
1- تطبيق Google Photos:*

لسنوات؛  دعم تطبيق (صور غوغل) Google Photos ميزة تحميل الصور ومقاطع الفيديو  الموجودة في هاتفك وتخزينها في خدمة غوغل للسحابية بشكل مجاني تمامًا وبلا  حدود، وقد سُمح لمستخدمي هواتف (بيكسل) Pixel التابعة لغوغل بتحميل صور  ومقاطع فيديو كاملة الدقة مجانًا أيضًا، كإحدى مزايا امتلاك هاتف من غوغل.
ومع  ذلك، فقد أعلنت غوغل عن إنهاء ميزة النسخ الاحتياطي غير المحدود في تطبيق  صور غوغل خلال عام 2020، وستُوقف نهائيًا في 1 يونيو من العام الحالي،  وسيشمل هذا الأمر هواتف (Pixel) أيضا، حيث ستحتسب السعة المستخدمة لحفظ  الصور في التطبيق ضمن المساحة التخزينية المجانية المتاحة لك في حساب غوغل  التي تبلغ 15 جيجابايت.
ومع  إمكانية الترقية إلى إحدى الخطط المدفوعة، إلا أن هذه الميزة كانت رائعة  للغاية للكثير من المستخدمين، ومع أن هناك بدائل يمكنك استخدامها، ولكن لا  يوجد أي منها سهل الاستخدام مثل: تطبيق .





*
2- واجهة برمجة تطبيقات إشعار التعرض لفيروس كورونا:*

انتشرت  جائحة كورونا العالم بقوة في بداية عام 2020، ومازالت مستمرة حتى الآن،  كما أثرت في جميع مناحي الحياة تقريبًا، وهو ما دفع كل من شركتي آبل وغوغل  إلى التعاون سويًا وتطوير تقنية جديدة لتتبع جهات الاتصال في الهواتف  الذكية، بغية إبطاء انتشار فيروس كورونا (COVID-19)، وذلك عن طريق السماح  للأجهزة المحمولة بتبادل المعلومات عبر اتصالات البلوتوث؛ لتنبيه الأشخاص  عندما يكونون على مقربة من شخص ثبتت إصابته بالفيروس.
وقد  أُطلق الإصدار الأولي من هذه التقنية يوم 20 مايو، كما أعلنت السلطات في  23 دولة عبر خمس قارات أنها سعت للوصول إلى التقنية. ولكن استقبلت هذه  التقنية بمزيد من التشكك والمخاوف خاصة فيما يخص انتهاك الخصوصية لأنها  كانت قادرة على تتبع الأشخاص وإخبار الآخرين بمن كنت على اتصال بهم، ما دفع  الشركتين إلى تبديد تلك المخاوف بشكل أو بآخر من خلال تقديم مجموعة من  القواعد.
إلا  أن الجزء الأسوأ هو المدة التي استغرقتها الحكومات في طرح التطبيقات التي  تستخدم واجهة برمجة التطبيقات التي طورتها الشركتان لإنشاء تطبيقات تساعد  في تتبع انتشار الفيروس، فالعديد من الولايات في الولايات المتحدة لم  تستخدمها، والعديد من المناطق حول العالم لم تقم بإنشاء أي تطبيق أيضًا،  كما أنه في الأماكن التي توجد بها التطبيقات لم يقم الكثير من الأشخاص  باستخدامها.
ومع  نهاية العام السابق لا يزال عدد الحالات حول العام يتزايد بشكل كبير، ومن  ثم نجد أن هذا الجهد ربما كان متأخرًا بعض الشيء، خاصة أن اللقاحات قد بدأت  بالظهور بالفعل.





*
3- تطبيق Zoom ومشكلات الأمان:*

عندما  بدأت الحكومات في فرض حالات الإغلاق في جميع أنحاء العالم للحد من تفشي  فيروس كورونا، أصبح الطلب على تطبيقات مؤتمرات الفيديو كثيفًا للغاية، وقد  برز تطبيق (Zoom) بشدة في هذا المجال ويمكن القول إنه قد فاز بالفعل، حيث  أصبح تطبيق أساسي للكثير من الفئات للتواصل، مثل: الشركات والمدارس وحتى  الأفراد.
لكن  مع ذلك، ظهر في البداية أن التطبيق لم يكن جاهزًا لمعدل الطلب الكثيف هذا،  حيث شهد الكثير من الثغرات الأمنية التي كانت مثيرة للجدل، كما أن تقديم  ميزة (التشفير من طرف إلى طرف) جاء متأخرًا للغاية بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من  مشكلات الأمان الأخرى.
ومع  قيام التطبيق باتخاذ العديد من التدابير الأمنية في النهاية، إلا أن الأمر  استغرق وقتًا طويلاً للوصول إلى هذه النقطة، حيث كان لدى الشركة أكثر  500000 حساب مخترق ورُفعت بعض الدعاوي القضائية ضدها، ومع ذلك تمكن التطبيق  من الوصول إلى أكثر من 300 مليون شخص يستخدمونه لإجراء الاجتماعات عبره  يوميًا بنهاية عام 2020.





*
4- تطبيق TikTok:*

دخلت  الولايات المتحدة في حرب تجارية كبرى مع الصين، كانت نتائجها في عام 2019  حظر استخدام شركة هواوي الصينية لخدمات الشركات الأميركية، وفي العام  السابق 2020 دخلت الحكومة الأميركية في معركة قضائية ما زالت مستمرة حتى  الآن لحظر تطبيق مشاركة مقاطع الفيديو القصيرة (تيك توك) TikTok.
فقد  بدأ كل شيء ببعض مخاوف الخصوصية، حيث أبدت الحكومة الأميركية قلقها من أن  تقوم شركة ByteDance الماللكة للتطبيق بتسليم بيانات الأميركيين الحساسة  إلى الحكومة الصينية، وفي الوقت نفسه حُظر التطبيق في العديد من البلدان  بسبب المحتوى غير الأخلاقي ومخاوف أخرى.
ومن  أجل تجنب الحظر الأميركي، ظهرت محادثات لبيع التطبيق إلى إحدى الشركات  الأميركية، منها: شركة مايكروسوفت، لكنها في النهاية بحثت الشركة في شراكة  مع شركة Oracle حتى تتمكن من الاستمرار في العمل في الولايات المتحدة، ومع  ذلك، لا تزال الحكومة الأميركية تصعد من حربها ضد التطبيق لحظرها بشكل كامل  في البلاد.





*
5- اختفاء التطبيقات الصينية من السوق الهندية:*

نتيجة  للمشاكل التي اندلعت بين الصين والهند، قامت على أثرها الحكومة الهندية  بحظر جماعي للعديد من التطبيقات الصينية من متجر غوغل بلاي وآب ستور في  الهند، وتضمنت القائمة بعض التطبيقات الشهيرة، مثل: UC و WeChat و TikTok و  ES File Explorer.
واتبعتها  بحظر تطبيقات أخرى وصلت إلى 117 تطبيق دفعة واحدة، منها: تطبيق الألعاب  الشهير PUBG، ومن المتوقع أن تقوم الحكومة الهندية بإضافة المزيد من  التطبيقات الصينية إلى هذه القائمة في هذا العام 2021 مما سيشكل أكبر ضربة  للتطبيقات الصينية، حيث أصبحت الهند سوق أساسي للكثير من الشركات للتوسع  نسبة لمعدل استخدام الهواتف الذكية العالي جدًا.





*
6- لجنة التجارة الأميركية تضيق الخناق على شركات التكنولوجيا:*

قدمت  لجنة التجارة الفيدرالية الأميركية (FTC) طلبًا للعديد من شركات  التكنولوجيا الكبرى تطالبهم فيها الكشف عن كيفية استخدامهم لبيانات  المستخدم، وتشمل هذه الشركات: YouTube و TikTok و Facebook و WhatsApp و  Twitter و Reddit والعديد من الشركات الأخرى.
وتعتبر  هذه الخطوة هي أحدث التحركات التي يقوم بها المنظمون الفيدراليون للضغط  على شركات التكنولوجيا في محاولة لمراقبة أنشطتهم، ومن ثم يمكن أن يكون هذا  التحقيق صفقة كبيرة لأن جميع هذه الشركات تتنافس مع بعضها البعض، وقد  تتغير معها الكثير من الأمور في قادم السنوات.





*
7- غوغل تحظر أكبر دفعة من التطبيقات في تاريخ متجر غوغل بلاي:*

تقوم  غوغل بحظر الكثير من التطبيقات في متجر غوغل بلاي بصورة دورية، ومع ذلك في  عام 2020 قامت الشركة بأكبر عملية حظر جماعي للتطبيقات وصلت إلى 600 تطبيق  دفعة واحدة، والسبب أن هذه التطبيقات لا تقدم فعليًا أي فائدة للمستخدمين  النهائيين ولأنها موجودة فقط لعرض أكبر عدد ممكن من الإعلانات.
ومن  بين هذه التطبيقات أكثر من 40 تطبيق تابع لشركة Cheetah Mobile الصينية،  ومعظم التطبيقات التي حذفت من المتجر تابعة لمطورين من الصين، والهند،  وسنغافورة، وكانت معظمها موجهة للمستخدمين الناطقين باللغة الإنجليزية.




*
8- صدام شركة Epic Games مع غوغل وآبل:*

قامت  شركة صناعة ألعاب الفيديو (Epic Games) – المطورة للعبة (فورتنايت)  Fortnite الشهيرة – بدمج نظام الدفع الخاص بها في تطبيقها في متجر  التطبيقات آب ستور وغوغل بلاي في مخالفة واضحة لسياسات المتجرين، ونتيجة  لهذا قامت الشركتان بحذف التطبيق من متجريهما.
ولكن  شركة Epic Games قامت بتصعيد الأمر مباشرة، حيث قامت برفع دعوى قضائية ضد  الشركتان تتهمها فيها بالقيام بممارسات احتكارية، رافقتها حملة إعلامية  ضخمة معدة سابقًا، واتحدت معها العديد من الشركات الأخرى، مثل: مايكروسوفت و  Spotify و Tile و Match Group و Deezer و Qobuz والعديد من الشركات  الأخرى، ومازال الصدام مستمرًا حتى الآن.


https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/technology/2021/01/04/أبرزها-تيك-توك-هذه-أكثر-التطبيقات-اثارة-للجدل


----------

